# nvidia experience Spiel kann nicht optimiert werden



## config (19. Januar 2014)

moin moin,

auf einmal kann ich nicht mehr meine Spiele über nvidia experience optimieren, vorher hat alles funktioniert. 
Treiber Neuinstallation hat nicht gebracht ;(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
config


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Januar 2014)

Das liegt daran das für BF4 noch kein Optimales Profil hinterlegt ist. Bis zur letzten Experience Version 1.8.0 wurde BF4 nicht mal erkannt. Ansonsten kannst alles auf Hoch stellen, AA - 2x MSAA, Textur & Objekte - Ultra, Abient. Occ. - Aus, Post AA - Hoch. Full HD Auflösung fertig. Den Rest machst mit SweetFX für BF4 => sfx.thelazy.net/ (nimm die von K.Putt die ist gut)‎ 
Hier noch ein kleiner Artikel dazu: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiel...ng-Presets-inklusive-Bildvergleichen-1098865/ 

Sollte zw. 50 & 60 FPS im Multiplayer rum komm.

mfg


----------



## SilentMan22 (19. Januar 2014)

config schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> auf einmal kann ich nicht mehr meine Spiele über nvidia experience optimieren, vorher hat alles funktioniert.
> Treiber Neuinstallation hat nicht gebracht ;(
> ...



Diese SPiele-Optimierung ist eh so ne Sache von der ich nicht viel halte, denn oft werden entweder Einstellungen zu hoch oder zu niedrig gesetzt.. Die optimalen findest du am besten selbst raus, Spiel doch einfach mal ein bisschem damit rum


----------



## config (19. Januar 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das für BF4 noch kein Optimales Profil hinterlegt ist. Bis zur letzten Experience Version 1.8.0 wurde BF4 nicht mal erkannt. Ansonsten kannst alles auf Hoch stellen, AA - 2x MSAA, Textur & Objekte - Ultra, Abient. Occ. - Aus, Post AA - Hoch. Full HD Auflösung fertig. Den Rest machst mit SweetFX für BF4 => sfx.thelazy.net/ (nimm die von K.Putt die ist gut)‎
> Hier noch ein kleiner Artikel dazu: [Jetzt mit Video] SweetFX: Sammlung verschiedener Presets inklusive Bildvergleichen
> 
> Sollte zw. 50 & 60 FPS im Multiplayer rum komm.
> ...



naja hab bei allen gelisteten Spielen das Problem.... und früherer ging es ohne Probleme 



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Diese SPiele-Optimierung ist eh so ne Sache von der ich nicht viel halte, denn oft werden entweder Einstellungen zu hoch oder zu niedrig gesetzt.. Die optimalen findest du am besten selbst raus, Spiel doch einfach mal ein bisschem damit rum



Dachte ich anfangs auch *aber:
*hatte mal FPS Probleme mit Diablo 3 egal was manuell einstellte brachte nichts. Dann hab ich mal das teil ausprobiert und alles ging perfekt (obwohl es laut liste die selben Einstellungen waren dich verwendete hatte)

edit://
Heute gabs ein update, geht wieder


----------



## mort4u (20. Januar 2014)

ich habe das selbe problem seit dem letzten Treiber Update. 
was mich einfach wundert ist das das Experience nicht einfach die alten settings/profile übernimmt bis es neue gibt.
selbst NVidia gesponsorte spiele wie AC4:Black Flag sind nicht mehr optimierbar. und genau das läuft auch noch schlecht auf meiner GTX 770 :-O
naja dann halt wieder manuell rumspielen, an sich fand ich die idee ja ganz gut das man nix mehr lange einstellen muss mit spiele neustarts, gerade bei BF3+4 ein pain in the a**.

greets


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Januar 2014)

Bei mir hat es seit einiger Zeit plötzlich bei keinem meiner Spiele mehr funktioniert. Da die "optimierten" Einstellungen gespeichert waren kein Problem, aber nervig ist es trotzdem wenn neue Spiele dazukommen.

Edit: Sehe Grade den Edit, kann sein, habe es heute noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Mineburger2000 (10. September 2015)

Es liegt warschein daran dass du bei den Einstellungen "optimale Einstellungen empfehlen" deaktiviert hast.
LG Tim


----------



## Arthax (22. Juli 2017)

Neuerdings funktioniert es bei mir auch nicht


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juli 2017)

> Diese SPiele-Optimierung ist eh so ne Sache von der ich nicht viel halte, denn oft werden entweder Einstellungen zu hoch oder zu niedrig gesetzt.. Die optimalen findest du am besten selbst raus, Spiel doch einfach mal ein bisschem damit rum



Mehr gibt es da *eigentlich* nicht zu sagen & ein Optionsmenü für Game_XY ist nicht nur zur Zierde da.^^
Selbst ist der Mann oder die Frau.....


----------



## Arthax (21. August 2017)

Durch eine komplette Entfernung des alten Treibers und mit der Neuinstallation geht es wieder mit dem Optimieren. 
Das hat mir dabei geholfen: Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 17.0.7.2 
Ich selber halte auch nicht viel davon das automatisch zu optimieren. Meistens werden bei mir die Werte viel zu hoch eingestellt und in den meisten Spielen reicht mein VRAM einfach nicht aus. Aber lustigerweise Warcraft 3 kann eine höhere Auflösung darstellen als sonst.
Das ist selbst bei GTA 5 und bei Battlefield 1 manchmal ein Problem. Ich hätte damals doch die GTX770 mit 4GB VRAM nehmen sollen...


----------

